# Bundesregierung will Haftung für private Wlan-Betreiber verschärfen



## sascha (15 März 2015)

*Ob Karibik oder Fernost – kaum ein Land verzichtet noch auf öffentliches, kostenloses Wlan. Deutschland geht offenbar eine andere Richtung. Mit einem neuen Gesetz will die Bundesregierung die Regeln für Wlan-Anbieter jetzt sogar noch verschärfen – vor allem für Privatpersonen.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2015/0...fuer-private-wlan-betreiber-verschaerfen-9406


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2015)

sascha schrieb:


> http://www.computerbetrug.de/2015/0...fuer-private-wlan-betreiber-verschaerfen-9406
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will nicht unken aber meiner Meinung nach wird wird mit dem Referentenentwurf, der ja nun nichts anderes ist als die Reputation einzelner bzw. lediglich ein besserer Aufsatz, lediglich Feedback abgegriffen. In echt würde die Umsetzung dieser "Idee" das Kippen bereits bestehender Gesetze bedeuten, was kurzfristig sicher nicht erreicht werden kann. Dabei kann z. B. an Einzelnormen im UrhG und Entscheidungen des BGH hinsichtlich der Anschlussinhaberhaftung erinnert werden. Insofern dürfte letztlich das BVerfG dann auch noch bemüht werden müssen.


----------



## jupp11 (16 März 2015)

http://www.lto.de/recht/hintergruende/h/referentenentwurf-stoererhaftung-wlan-hotspot/


> *Risiken für Private werden eher verschärft als gelockert*
> Darüber hinaus soll das Angebot öffentlicher WLANs nur dann frei von Haftungsrisiken sein, wenn der Nutzer erklärt "keine Rechtsverletzungen zu begehen". Beim Einloggen bedarf es somit eines Warnhinweises. Dies freut die Juristen, die solche Hinweise formulieren werden. Dass sich ein Straftäter von einem solchen Hinweis jemals hat beeindrucken lassen, ist nicht überliefert.
> 
> Noch misslicher als die Regelungen für öffentliche WLANs sind jedoch die geplanten Vorschriften für Privathaushalte. Diese sind überraschend und ohne praktische Notwendigkeit in den Entwurf gelangt. Das BMWi unternimmt damit den Versuch, die bisherige Rechtsprechung des BGH zu korrigieren - ein klares Zugeständnis gegenüber der Contentindustrie.
> ...


TU FELIX GERMANIA.....


----------



## Hippo (16 März 2015)

> Wenn er nicht jeden einzelnen Gast einer Party, dem er das Passwort überlassen hat, namhaft machen kann,


DAS ginge ja noch ...
... aber ich überlasse Gast A das Paßwort zum Gastzugang, den kenne ich und notiere mir als braver Bürger den Namen mit Datum (weil ich ändere ja jeden Tag auch schön das Paßwort) in meiner Nachweisliste ...
Nur der wird beobachtet und von Gast B nach dem PW gefragt und der gibt es weiter ohne mich davon in Kenntnis zu setzen - und so gehts weiter und zum Schluß hat von Gast A bis Z jeder das PW für diesen Tag, ich als Anschlußinhaber habe aber nur einen Namen.
Jetzt passiert was und Gast A streitet vehement ab etwas böses getan zu haben.
Wer ist jetzt fällig? Ich als Anschlußinhaber oder der Gast der das PW weitergegeben hat.
Und überhaupt - wie wollen die feststellen WER jetzt böses getan hat? Die meisten Router loggen nicht so weit mit und vom technischen Wissen der (meisten) Anschlußinhaber will ich jetzt gar nicht reden.
Selbst bei der großen 7490 Fritzbox sehe ich auch nur welche IP/Mac-Adresse im Gastzugang eingeloggt war, aber nicht wo die rumgesurft sind.
Wie will ich mich da als Normalanschlußinhaber als unschuldig beweisen?


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2015)

Die Meldung kam für den 1. April zu früh! Aber vielleicht sieht ja der Referentenentwurf auch die Bußgeldahndung vor, wenn einer dann das dämliche Surffahrtenbuch nicht oder nur unzureichend führt. Die Verhältnismäßigkeit dieser angedachten Gängelung unter dem Vorhalt eines Generalverdachtes gibt bestimmt den Zweiflern letztlich Recht. Zum Glück gibt es viele Referentenentwürfe und die meisten haben eines gleich - sie versinken in der Bedeutungslosigkeit oder auf dem üblichen Haufen geistigen Dünnschisses.


----------

